# Apparence XP sous Mac : Possible ?



## narutodu77 (9 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir a tous,


Voila je voudrais savoir si il existe un logiciel permettant de changer l'apparence ENTIERE du Mac en apparence "XP" (comme WinOSX mais pour mac)...

Pourquoi (les anciens du forum posent souvent la question)?our voir jusque où peut on modifier l'apparence d'un mac...

J'ai un Mac os 10.4.6

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2006)

Franchement ... je trouve cela limite pervers   [quand j'ai XP, je me dépêche de virer le sucre candi pour retrouver l'interface classique].
Il existe des outils qui te permettent de changer l'apparence de ton Mac, tel ShapeShifter (et il y a un thème XP ...).
Plus d'informations dans le forum customisation (en tête de forum) ... où je transfère ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2006)

Sur
http://www.aqua-soft.org tu devrais trouver ton bonheur !


----------



## Dramis (10 Mai 2006)

Oui, Bootcamp avec les écrans bleu en bonus.  Tout ça gratos


----------



## narutodu77 (10 Mai 2006)

Je ne peux pas utilisé bootcamp car j'ai un powerbook g4 et pour shapeshifter je cherche plutot a mettre toute l'apparence de XP pas seulement un skin qui modifirait (je l'ai deja en plus -_-')les fenetres,barre d'outils et autres gadgets ...

Pour aqua-soft,j'ai fait une breve recherche (deja que c'est en anglais je pige rien) et la plupart des soft que j'ai pu trouver son pour Windows...

Merci quant meme pour vos reponses et d'avance pour votre (peut etre) future aide..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2006)

Zut j'avais mal lu, .
Pour changer l'apparence, il n'y a que le thème Mac OS XP de Max Rudberg mais il n'a pas mis à jour Mac OS Tiger.


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2006)

Il va falloir aussi faire sauter la barre de menu ...
C'est marrant, je comprends mieux les motivations du gars qui a fait des modules permettant de passer Windows entièrement au look Quartz.


----------



## narutodu77 (10 Mai 2006)

Bon bah c'est pas grave ...
Sinon y'a t il une application (peut pas mettre bootcamp) pour pouvoir lancé des application windows du genre fuity loops etc... ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2006)

Hmm virtualpc.


----------



## ice (26 Mai 2006)

Il y a aussi une application en développement "Q" => http://www.kberg.ch/q/
Elle est encore en Beta mais je pense que le résultat final sera pas mal du tout.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Mai 2006)

Comment fonctionne cette dernière ? Comme VPC ?


----------



## ice (27 Mai 2006)

Oui à peu de choses prêt mais on dirait que "Q" et plus rapide que VPC. C'est une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Mai 2006)

Je teste ça sur mon iBook ce week-end !
Quels périhphériques fonctionnent ?


----------



## ice (28 Mai 2006)

En fait les options dans "Q" permettent en quelque sorte de leurrer windows pour qu'il accepte les périphériques mac et qu'il les utilise sans qu'il y ait besoin qu'ils soient compatibles avec windows.


----------



## eric du 13 (21 Juin 2006)

Salut je suis nouveau ici et j'aimerais bien savoir comment changer de theme 
avec macosxp de max rudberg je ne trouve pas comment faire sa y est deja pour mon dock mais le reste je n'y arrive pas aidez moi s'il vous plait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Tu trouveras ton bonheur ici.


----------



## eric du 13 (21 Juin 2006)

Désolé de t'embeter encore mais ton lien ne marche pas pour mon mac (j'ai oublié de préciser...:rose: je suis sur os x 10.2.8


----------



## eric du 13 (21 Juin 2006)

Me revoila est-ce que quelqun a cherché sur mon probleme moi je ne trouve pas de mon coté!a plus!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Faut upgrader mon système mon grand .


----------



## gibet_b (22 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Faut upgrader *mon* système mon grand .



Le sien plutôt non ?  

Eric, ton système est en effet trop ancien.


----------



## eric du 13 (22 Juin 2006)

J'ai enfin trouvé quelque chose:duality mais il me faut duality version 3.apres je men souvient plus mais si quelqun le trouve ou l'a pouvez vous me l'envoyer a mon adresse msn quand je serai connecté.merci pours vos bons conseils quand meme sa ma servi.a +



            PS:MON ADRESSE MSN EST: eric_boss(AT)hotmail.fr     

Pas d'adresse en clair si tu veux pas te voir spammer à tour de bras...


----------



## eric du 13 (22 Juin 2006)

je te l'accorde mon systeme est ancien mais je vais bientot passer a tiger(10.4) mais comme j'ai 2 macs pour celui la(10.2.8) je ve changer de theme car le theme aqua et moi sur l'autre j'ai la version 10.1.2 donc je vais vite fais le mettre en version 10.4 quand j'aurais un pe plus de sous! a+


----------



## gibet_b (23 Juin 2006)

eric du 13 a dit:
			
		

> PS:MON ADRESSE MSN EST: eric_boss(AT)hotmail.fr
> 
> Pas d'adresse en clair si tu veux pas te voir spammer à tour de bras...



Moi je dis que sur MacGé, on a tout de même des modos sacrements sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

eric du 13 a dit:
			
		

> je te l'accorde mon systeme est ancien mais je vais bientot passer a tiger(10.4) mais comme j'ai 2 macs pour celui la(10.2.8) je ve changer de theme car le theme aqua et moi sur l'autre j'ai la version 10.1.2 donc je vais vite fais le mettre en version 10.4 quand j'aurais un pe plus de sous! a+



Juste pour changer alors tu prends ThemeChanger et tu télécharges des thèmes de http://www.maxthemes.com
.


----------



## rizoto (23 Juin 2006)

quel est l'intérêt de vouloir changer cet interface? j'ai du mal à comprendre.
surtout pour la mettre en windosws like???:mouais:


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2006)

C'est son choix !


----------



## rizoto (23 Juin 2006)

Dans ce cas, il faut appeler Evelyne thomas


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2006)

Aaaaargggggllll  !! D&#233;j&#224; le look XP, maintenant E.Thomas.

&#199;a craint velu. J'm'en vais vous mod&#233;rer tout &#231;a, moi ...


----------

